# what is your type?



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 5, 2022)

i don't have a type looks wise but i would say I've historically been into "mysterious, aloof" guys 

 what about you?


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm type


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2022)

Indonesian, long hair, royal blood, short, good curves, crazy, big eyes, clumsy and caring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 5, 2022)

white or latina, brunette, always need the curves, a little freaky but not too freaky, smart, funny, caring, and has a nice smile


----------



## kyochi (Feb 5, 2022)

if they're not funny i don't wanna know 'em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Feb 5, 2022)

leaning slightly towards the tomboy side


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 5, 2022)

@Rinoa you know me so well

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 5, 2022)

kyochi said:


> if they're not funny i don't wanna know 'em


Yeah as I've said often, humor goes a long way for me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Feb 5, 2022)

That's tough, because it's like 200% attraction - 100% inside and 100% outside. It all has to be there, and much like music or art there's an intoxicating complexity (or even simplicity) that all comes together differently but is absolutely amazing in so many ways. So no, I guess I don't have a type per se because I see so much in the women I find attractive.



























But....can enough ever be said about really, really nice breasts?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> But....can enough ever be said about really, really nice breasts?


Yes, but you can never say too much about a really, really nice ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2022)

If she's fast and can handle turns nicely. I need a smooth ride.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Feb 5, 2022)

David said:


> Yes, but you can never say too much about a really, really nice ass.


And it's started  the longest running debate in the history of history.

In all seriousness tho - that last and very base comment was added just for the lulz, and to fly in the face of everything that came before it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Feb 5, 2022)

I have a subjective type of view on a Woman's looks but i heavily prefer White Women in general, Normally Light Brunette, Fit or close to it and I'm a sucker for kindhearted females i fucking hate bitchy women it's a turn off.

Looks+Personality>Looks alone


----------



## David (Feb 5, 2022)

Personality and emotional attraction are huge for me. I'm much more likely to find someone attractive if they're authentic, loving, loyal, and communicative with me as well as compassionate in general. And if I don't like someone's personality, that can make them appear unattractive to me.

Physically, I generally think health is hot. I've been in relationships with women who are skinny or overweight, and that's not an issue as long as someone's not too unhealthy (e.g., obese). That said, I usually find women who work out hot; even if it's light exercise couple of days a week, that effort shows physically and mentally.

I'm also attracted to women regardless of race, but for some reason, I'm rarely attracted to blondes.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 6, 2022)

Blacker than midnight on Broadway & Myrtle, tall, goofy, corny, intimidatingly smart.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 6, 2022)

some of these responses are very cute


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 6, 2022)

I don't have a type, at least when it comes to looks. You can have whatever hair colours, eyes, race etc and make it work. But I don't like obese women.

When it comes to personality they have to be smart and a good person. Hard to articulate all the nuances and whatever but their personalities need to work with mine, even if we don't share interests.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Feb 6, 2022)

Blondes.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 6, 2022)

The ones I have fallen the deepest for have been independent, introverts which have little to no interest in dating.

It hasn't worked out well for me, obviously. lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 6, 2022)

Hippy Yoga girls. Glasses.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 6, 2022)

dumb bimbos ok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 6, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Hippy Yoga girls. Glasses.



when you say yoga you mean yoga right and not just yoga pants?


----------



## Keishin (Feb 6, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> when you say yoga you mean yoga right and not just yoga pants?


yoga pants are overrated a f


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 6, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> when you say yoga you mean yoga right and not just yoga pants?


Hahah not just Yoga pants. Dated a Yoga Teacher and hooked up with a few hippy chicks (meet most of them travelling) and they are by far my favourite people's.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 6, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> when you say yoga you mean yoga right and not just yoga pants?



 my first thought too.He probably meant yoga girls, but I'm betting there's some wiggle room.

There are 3 things in this world that never lie: children, drunks, and yoga pants.


----------



## David (Feb 6, 2022)

Keishin said:


> yoga pants are overrated a f

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 6, 2022)

David said:


>


yoga pants are just stockings for the weak.


----------



## David (Feb 6, 2022)

Keishin said:


> yoga pants are just stockings for the weak.


call them what you will. few everyday clothing pieces make women, especially hot women, look so hot.


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 6, 2022)

Intelligent. Not a misogynist. Has an emotional void. Light eyes. Glasses. Thin lips. Not very muscular.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 6, 2022)

Keishin said:


> yoga pants are just stockings for the weak.


Remain stoic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 7, 2022)

Jessica Biel types, not a fan of excessive make-up. Not self obsessed, can hold down a decent conversation, ambitious/driven, not a feminazi or dresses like a ****.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------

